# any success stories with grade 2 8 cell embryo day 3 transfer x



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hey ladies,


we have currently just gone through IVF and i only had 1 follicle from the injections even though i was on a really high dose, our Dr says anything was possible because this has happened before and the lady had a baby boy, so we thought we mays well give it our best shot as it only takes one egg.

Egg collection came and they got 1 egg  and Tuesday we got the phone call that it had fertilized and it will be day 3 transfer so amazing news with such low odds. Then i was booked in for the egg transfer yesterday and was told the Embryo was grade 2 8 cell. All went well and transfer was painless and now I'm in the 2 week wait. 

Before we went for IVF i had very low egg reserve and I'm 35, but i had changed all my eating habits 1 year before to all organic food , lots of fruit and veg, made my own fertility smoothies, and also had a fertility massage once a month and took Marylin Glenvile fertility supplements, and omega 3 and royal jelly. And also kept myself physically fit.

I was just wondering if any ladies had success stories with the same grade Embryo's?

Now just got to pray it works  xxx


----------



## LAinDubai (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope so! I had the same! Best of luck to you


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello lovely. I had 2 x 3 day 8 cell embryos transferred. I'm testing in we'd 30th oct so will let you know the results. All the best 
Xxx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello lovely. I had 2 x 3 day 8 cell embryos transferred. I'm testing on 30th oct so will let you know the results. All the best 
Xxx


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your reply, goodluck to you Mrsbul too , fingers crossed for baby dust to us both xx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a day3 8cell top quality (according to the embryologist) on board. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I had 2x 7 cell embryos put back on day 3, 1 stuck & am almost 27 weeks pregnant now, 8 cell in ivf terms is better than a 7 cell so you have every chance of having a baby! good luck xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

My daughter was a grade 2, 4 cell, day 2 AND had been in the freezer! If that doesn't prove grade 2s are OK nothing will!

Good luck!

Caroline


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

thank you ladies for all your replies they really do give me hope, now 5days post transfer and test date 6th November feels ages yet xx


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hello. I had 3 day 8 cell and 6 cell, one of those on my picture.

Good luck


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Aw ELKA82 your littleone is beautiful  , really give me hope xx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello Beautiful. 

Just a little follow up. 

Our blood test was on the 30th of Oct, and we got a BFP!!! 
We had 2 X 8 cell grade 2 embryos transferred. We have to wait 10 more precious days to hopefully see a heartbeat or two! OMG!!
Im so excited. I can hardly keep still. 

Wish all the ladies all the best of luck, keep calm, stay strong and above all be positive. Its health for your mind and body. 

Love to you all 
xxx


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Aw mrsbul that is brilliant news big congratulations to yous. xx

OTD is 6th Nov so not to long to wait, but not to sure its worked not really feeling anything different only hot flushes for about 3 days but only at night, only time will tell xx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey Cutiesbug77  only 3 more days now until your date. I'll be thinking of you. Im wishing you the very best of luck for your test.  

Just keep thinking all it takes 1 one precious emby. Just one. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi felt really hot in the night too. I wasn't sure if it was from the procedures or pregnancy.  I also had cramps about 8 days after the transfer. My lower belly was distended too. It was really strange. I never had any spotting what so ever, but i did feel like I was about to have a huge period which was worrying. Then after around day 17, all symptoms just disappeared! Now I jus feel tired but blissfully happy. 

I so hope you get a good result. 
xxxx


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Fingers crossed it is good for me too, still having hot flushes but i really don't know if it's the progesterone pessaries, but on the other hand I've been on them for the whole 2 weeks and only having the flushes recently. I really hope its worked, but what will be will be, I've done everthing i can now to give myself the best chance i can xx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

They made me bloat out like a balloon. All the best for tomorrow. 1 more still to go, yey!! xxx


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Cutiesbug  everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got a bfp after a 3dt of one 8 cell. It just takes one!


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Big congratulations [email protected]@h on your BFP , one more sleep till my OTD fingers crossed mine is good news too, im not too sure ive had bad cramps this morning for only few mins and my stomach so bloated just like when AF is due  x


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello Ladies,



OTD was negative  all those feeling must of been the Progesterone. Still no AF but now I've stopped the Progesterone I'm sure it wont be long.  

We are really devastated, i really thought it had worked because the pains were different to normal AF but that is probably because of all the drugs xx

OTD from the clinic is 13 days post transfer , feeling really sad x


----------

